# M3wiki down??



## xamyr (Mar 10, 2007)

hi,
as from topic... someone know somethinG about m3wiki? The site seems down, just at the moment or definetely?

Thx

X.


----------



## Costello (Mar 10, 2007)

it'll be back up in a min!


----------



## xamyr (Mar 10, 2007)

thx a lot for the answer and mainly for the work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





X.


----------



## lockshaw13 (Mar 18, 2007)

It's down again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: NM, its back up again


----------



## misterion (Mar 21, 2007)

What happened to the M3Wiki ??? Its always down  ?


----------

